# Icebreaker Kodiak Merino Softshell (Camo)



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

For sale:

Icebreaker Kodiak softshell made from merino wool

Men's size XL. Great condition

Hood, chest pocket, and 2 zippered hand warmer pockets.

Retails for $250

Selling for $80


----------

